# Sorority Betta Tank: NEW GIRL ON THE BLOCK



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I would try an all-female betta tank. It's been fun and interesting reading the many opinions and experiences online. I have a planted 20g and introduced 8 female bettas, carefully watching them at first. 7 of the 8 appear to be getting along with the odd flaring but 1 enjoyed chasing the others too often so I have placed her in her own home. She is a Green Marble Dragon. Please note the names were provided by the sellers.








Here are photos of the rest of the sorority sisters:

Green Dragon Halfmoon







Copper Devil Halfmoon Double Tail







Green Fire Dragon Halfmoon







Salamander Butterfly Halfmoon Plakat








There is also a Yellow Dragon Halfmoon Plakat - will post in a reply as I can only have 5 pictures maximum per post. I also have a Halfmoon Super Red and Halfmoon Orange but no photos. I will also post a photo of my planted tank soon.

I was hoping to add all the inhabitants all at once (as is recommended) but that was not possible given fish from different sources. I will be introducing maybe 3 more females at most, again removing any "bad girls".


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the Yellow Dragon Halfmoon Plakat:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a great collection of female bettas! I'm looking forward to seeing a whole tank photo once they're all added.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Pamela.

I've reintroduced the Green Marble Dragon and so far so good. Personalities don't necessarily change but perhaps she was just initially earning her Queen title of the tank. I'm not sure if I will breed any of them with the cool male Bettas that I recently got - raising fry is a tough task 

Here's a photo of the tank - it's not 100% clear yet but getting there. I used Fluval Stratum mixed with black sand. There is a sponge filter (with low air flow) but I also plan on putting in another filter soon, again one with minimum air flow. I've had plants in a tank before but never to this extent so we shall see how things progress.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's one of my 10 gallons that I divided into three - sorry for the not-so-great photo. Something I still have to master. There's a filter and air stone - again with minimal air flow. Floating anubias, moss balls, one dwarf lily, and bamboo stalks that extend well above the tank. Heater, sand, and small clay pots finish it off. In this tank, I have three male Bettas: Copper OHM, Green Black Red Butterfly OHM, and Salamander Butterfly OHM.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow the first tank is really well aquascaped. I really like all the plant placements. Nice!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I had alot of females at one point. they r beautiful. only problem to watch for is them getting egg bound. thats how i lost most of mine. great variety you have going


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Hit and miss for me - I start putting everything in and just see what works. I wish I had the natural talent and eye that some of our BCA members have!



Nicole said:


> Wow the first tank is really well aquascaped. I really like all the plant placements. Nice!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I will keep an eye out for that. It is a risk I knew going in. I will concentrate on my male collection moving forward - hopefully the females will continue getting along otherwise it will be the future (and big) home of one male Betta 



onefishtwofish said:


> I had alot of females at one point. they r beautiful. only problem to watch for is them getting egg bound. thats how i lost most of mine. great variety you have going


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wondering what the grass like plants that you have in your 1st scape are?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think its a variety of Vallisneria - I got them from King Ed.



Reckon said:


> Just wondering what the grass like plants that you have in your 1st scape are?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a month or so and all is well in the sorority betta tank. There was one betta that was weak from the shipment so I took her out soon after. There are 7 females and they are living in harmony in the 20 gallon.

Here's a video - sorry for the quality.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Where did you order your female?
You are doing a great job with these ladies, really like what you have done!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tank. And these females look every bit as good as male bettas. Great job.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

this is pretty awesome, where do you get your bettas and how much are they if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I got the females from various sources in Thailand - they ship to a transhipper here in Canada who in turn ships them to my doorstep. I think it's worth it if you're looking for different looking betta (even though bettas aren't known to live too long) but I'm sure there are local sources that have cool looking females and males as well. I have also bought a few from Charles/Canadian Aquatics and Rick/Canadian Aqua Farm has some in too.

I will eventually post the photos of all my males from Thailand.

I wasn't 100% sure about the sorority tank - I've read many "horror" stories online - but happy that the girls in my tank have gotten along so far.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added another female betta (mustard) to the sorority tank. She's doing well so far. Placed her in a container before introducing her into the tank. The other girls pretty much ignored her. They are more interested in me - they always come to the surface when I walk by because that means feeding time. That completes my sorority tank unless replacements.


----------

